# Nano Refugium Lighting



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out what my options are for lighting a refugium, as I've never had one before. It will be in the back of a IM Fusion 20, in a custom caddy that looks like this:









Because the chamber is long and narrow, will I need to do submersible LEDs? or will the correct bulb+clamp combination from the top be good enough? If the water is flowing through the fuge, should there be sponge on top of it?

Thanks!


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*fuge light*

I'm has a pretty decent fuge light,

http://innovative-marine.com/auqa-gadget/magnafuge.html

You can use almost any light , the back of the I'm 20 is black vinyl, take a Razer blade and cut out where you want the lht to shine and mount the light

Heck of t this diy
http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/353546-teenyreefs-10g-fusion/?p=4877616


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

kwsjimmy said:


> I'm has a pretty decent fuge light,
> 
> http://innovative-marine.com/auqa-gadget/magnafuge.html
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've been trying to find that light in Canada, and its been hard to track down. Unfortunately I think my tank is too close to the wall to mount one behind. If I have a flexible enough gooseneck with a small bulb, I could position it behind.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*loght*

http://www.bigalspets.ca/nano-glo-refugium-led-light.html

A little pricy, you can use almost and led light setup


----------

